# Good Hardbound Copy of the Westminster Standards?



## brianeschen (Apr 13, 2009)

What is the best hardbound copy of the Westminster Standards?

Thanks,


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 13, 2009)

Original Texts? Or some American version? Modern? Or old? Antiquarian?


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for but it is a handy, usable format:

PCA blue notebook that has loose leaf pages- Westminster Standards (Confessions, Larger and Shorter Catechism) with Scripture proofs at the bottom of each page plus it has an excellent concise Reformation historical summary.


http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-561-confession-wprfs-unbound-3-ho.aspx

The Blue notebook binder (also designed to contain the PCA Book of Church Order, both the Westminster Standards and BCO are the constitution of the PCA):
http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-76-book-of-church-order-binder.aspx


----------



## Kim G (Apr 13, 2009)

Scott1 said:


> PCA blue notebook that has loose leaf pages- Westminster Standards (Confessions, Larger and Shorter Catechism) with Scripture proofs at the bottom of each page plus it has an excellent concise Reformation historical summary.
> 
> http://www.cepbookstore.com/p-561-co...ound-3-ho.aspx
> 
> ...



These links seem to be messed up. Anyone else have trouble?


----------



## brianeschen (Apr 13, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Original Texts? Or some American version? Modern? Or old? Antiquarian?


I really prefer the original, but all I have found is a facsimile copy that is at points difficult to read. I also found the OPC publication which looks like a quality publication but I'm assuming it is not the original. I don't mind the OPC version if it is the best quality in terms of printing/binding but was just curious if there is something I have missed.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 13, 2009)

Kim G said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> > PCA blue notebook that has loose leaf pages- Westminster Standards (Confessions, Larger and Shorter Catechism) with Scripture proofs at the bottom of each page plus it has an excellent concise Reformation historical summary.
> ...



Looks like they moved the pages, I have updated post#3 with new links.
Thanks.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Apr 13, 2009)

Assuming you don't mind a modern American version, the OPC's copy of the Confession of Faith and Catechisms is a wonderful size and really enjoyable to use:

The Orthodox Presbyterian Church

Edit: Brian, sorry I missed your post explaining that you already knew about the OPC version! I am leaving the link up for others who might be interested.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 13, 2009)

The OPC is a nice sturdy edition if you can live with the PCUSA and OPC changes. One of the nicer reprints of a standard mid 19th century edition is the 1959 Free Presbyterian edition. It is compact (a wee bit smaller than the OPC edition) and on clay coated paper. You can pick them up occasionally at places like abebooks.com. They did a similar version in 1973 which is okay but not as good paper and the scripture references can be hard to read on the whiter paper, also some drop out problems I think; so the 1959 is best. Of course there is their ubiquitious green hardback edition in the larger format but I suppose that is the facsimile you are talking about? You could try getting an original Johnstone and Hunter edition of which the FPP is a reprint. The library edition is large format. But they are very hard to come by. If the binding is good, it makes a nice edition to work with (same as the reprint but the original printing so cleaner). Hope that helps.



brianeschen said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Original Texts? Or some American version? Modern? Or old? Antiquarian?
> ...


----------



## brianeschen (Apr 13, 2009)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The OPC is a nice sturdy edition if you can live with the PCUSA and OPC changes. One of the nicer reprints of a standard mid 19th century edition is the 1959 Free Presbyterian edition. It is compact (a wee bit smaller than the OPC edition) and on clay coated paper. You can pick them up occasionally at places like abebooks.com. They did a similar version in 1973 which is okay but not as good paper and the scripture references can be hard to read on the whiter paper, also some drop out problems I think; so the 1959 is best. Of course there is their ubiquitious green hardback edition in the larger format but I suppose that is the facsimile you are talking about? You could try getting an original Johnstone and Hunter edition of which the FPP is a reprint. The library edition is large format. But they are very hard to come by. If the binding is good, it makes a nice edition to work with (same as the reprint but the original printing so cleaner). Hope that helps.


Thanks for the input. 

So when is Naphtali Press coming out with a quality original hardbound edition?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 13, 2009)

Well, that's one of many things in the cue. A couple more years, Lord willing. This journal has been the tail wagging the dog and I need to get some other book projects completed first before I can really turn attention back on it.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 13, 2009)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Assuming you don't mind a modern American version, the OPC's copy of the Confession of Faith and Catechisms is a wonderful size and really enjoyable to use:
> 
> The Orthodox Presbyterian Church
> 
> Edit: Brian, sorry I missed your post explaining that you already knew about the OPC version! I am leaving the link up for others who might be interested.



 

The compact size of our confession is great. I can Carry it in my coat pocket along with my small thinline ESV Bible.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 14, 2009)

Josiah said:


> The compact size of our confession is great. I can Carry it in my coat pocket along with my small thinline ESV Bible.


i simply bought a cheap hardbound edition of the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible and cut out the Confessions in the back, then taped them into the back of my bible. Just use a very sharp knife and cut all the way through the binding so the portions extracted come out "mini-bound" instead of a bunch of loose leaf pages.

Did the same for the Cyclopedic Index of the Expanded Open Bible, and MacArthur's topical index from one of his Study Bibles. Now I have the "perfect" collection all in one volume easy enough to carry around.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Apr 16, 2009)

The Free Presbyterian Publications edition is the best I've seen. It includes full Scripture proofs (not just verse citations) running underneath the text of the Confession _a la_ a study Bible, the Larger and Shorter Catechisms, and a whole bunch of important related historical documents written by the Westminster divines.


----------



## Tim (Apr 16, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> The Free Presbyterian Publications edition is the best I've seen. It includes full Scripture proofs (not just verse citations) running underneath the text of the Confession _a la_ a study Bible, the Larger and Shorter Catechisms, and a whole bunch of important related historical documents written by the Westminster divines.



Do you mean like the "Epistle to the Reader", "Sum of Saving Knowledge", "Directory of Public Worship" and "Directory of Family Worship"?


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Apr 16, 2009)

Tim said:


> Do you mean like the "Epistle to the Reader", "Sum of Saving Knowledge", "Directory of Public Worship" and "Directory of Family Worship"?



That's the one.


----------



## brianeschen (Apr 17, 2009)

Reformed Thomist said:


> The Free Presbyterian Publications edition is the best I've seen. It includes full Scripture proofs (not just verse citations) running underneath the text of the Confession _a la_ a study Bible, the Larger and Shorter Catechisms, and a whole bunch of important related historical documents written by the Westminster divines.


So where do I find this?


----------



## DonP (Apr 18, 2009)

or just use the online versions which have bible verse and foot note links on some


----------

